# Crimson Okra!



## foamheart (Nov 4, 2013)

Neighbor smelled the apple smoke and came over to investigate. Said her brother had brought all this Crimson Okra to her house. Said it had just turned that color and he'd never seen red okra before but the week of the Alabama game he wasn't having it in his garden! She said he had his truck full so she brought me some.













005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 4, 2013


















007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 4, 2013






I wish it took a better picture cause it is crimson red. The variety is a smaller body, with the old itchy fuss, and its internal seed lines are extremely tuff. I boiled some for supper, had a good slime. I hate the new okra varieties that have reduced slime. I mean its and okra, its supposed to be slimy!

Thought I would share in case you see some in the store, you'll know what to expect.

Try right click, "open link in another tab" and you can almost see red.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Nov 4, 2013)

Boiled okra??  What happened to corn meal dusted and fried?

Wish we could get local okra in my area.  I grew up in Georgia and that is surely one of the things I miss most!

Have a great night!
Clarissa


----------



## foamheart (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh yes, boiled!, The very best way to eat okra IMHO is to just lay them on top of the crowder peas while cooking...... Especially if they are Pinkeye'd purple hulls. Thats just really over the top. Maybe add a bit of bacon or ham.

There is nothing wrong with fried okra, don't get me wrong, but these crimson ones are not build to fry.

Wish I could send some to you Lady C.


----------



## fire in the hole (Nov 4, 2013)

I growed a northern climate okra when I had a garden spot. Garden space is gone.............now I have to buy froze okra...........bread it and deep fry it............with hot sauce.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello.  Crimson okra?  Beats all I ever helt, smellt or felt.  Never seen 'em.  Foam my friend, ya just gotta STOP this.  Crowder peas.  Boiled okra.  Fried okra.  YOU ARE KILLIN ME!  Mustard greens, turnip greens, okra, purple hulls, beet greens, just requires a miracle to find here.  I used to have to get dried pinto beans at a health food shop.  Hush puppies, meatloaf, chicken fried steak 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  NOT  a clue.  Being from south Tx. don't even get me started on mexican.  Makes you wonder.  At one time this little island had an empire that covered a very large portion of the globe.  How did they become so backward when it came to food?  I try to introduce my friends to as many new things as possible and I haven't had one complaint.  They would eat me outta house and home if I let 'em.  They understand good food when they taste it but when they see the raw ingredients they just have NO idea what to do with it, hence the stuff is tuff to find.  Having said, the British CERTAINLY are adaptable.  They are learning quickly and embracing new foods and ideas.  Keep at it my friend I will just suffer in silence from now on. 




Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 5, 2013)

Delicious to see!

I love okra! (And love how it uh, well, "clears one out" and allows one to get a lot of reading done so to speak)! Smiles.

Fabulous food! Great thread! Thanks for sharing.

Cheers and happy Tuesday! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 5, 2013)

2 words....

OKRA PICKLES.


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 5, 2013)

2 more words...

Okra ABT's.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 5, 2013)

fire in the hole said:


> I growed a northern climate okra when I had a garden spot. Garden space is gone.............now I have to buy froze okra...........bread it and deep fry it............with hot sauce.


In the south fried okra is much the same as popcorn elsewhere.


KC5TPY said:


> Hello.  Crimson okra?  Beats all I ever helt, smellt or felt.  Never seen 'em.  Foam my friend, ya just gotta STOP this.  Crowder peas.  Boiled okra.  Fried okra.  YOU ARE KILLIN ME!  Mustard greens, turnip greens, okra, purple hulls, beet greens, just requires a miracle to find here.  I used to have to get dried pinto beans at a health food shop.  Hush puppies, meatloaf, chicken fried steak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danny there is no reason you couldn't grow some of this stuff. I mean its all weeds to begin with. Doesn'tr take much room to grow. Its a weed so it doesn't take any effort.


LeahOceanNotes said:


> Delicious to see!
> 
> I love okra! (And love how it uh, well, "clears one out" and allows one to get a lot of reading done so to speak)! Smiles.
> 
> ...


All the great foods have a cleansing ability, okra, greens, beans, etc etc...... Thats is why all the rich folks are all stuffy, they are all plugged up...LOL


Mdboatbum said:


> 2 words....
> 
> OKRA PICKLES.


Thats an excellent idea, I'll have to see whats left that I can use. These Crimson Okra are not the most healthy looking variety.

And thanks guys for dropping by, I love when something strange and unusual shows up. No, not you guys, I am reffering to food stuffs....LOL Alabama Crimson Okra, go figure.... I bet Kat would laugh.


----------



## disco (Nov 5, 2013)

I hate you all. The only okra I can get here comes in a plastic bag in the freezer section. Oh well, at least I can get it for gumbo.

As for red okra, I think that is way cool and I am sure you will do it justice, Foamheart.

Disco


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 5, 2013)

Red Okra...Hmmmm, interesting. First time hearing of or seeing it. Pickled or fried are my 2 favs. Even a few in my gumbo (slime is the thickening agent). Stewed with maters...nope. That's Momma's way, not mine., Used to get the best okra I've ever had from a man that we'd sell the mangos on our trees to for years (house was built in old mango grove and we had 5 trees in our yard...can't stand the nasty things). We would only sell to him and in turn he'd bring us an entire crate of orkra each season for free. We'd be set until the next season.

I'll definately have to keep my eyes open for this Crimson variety. Thanks for sharing Foam.

Steve


----------



## foamheart (Nov 5, 2013)

So we are playing Alabama this week, and even though it not sanctioned as a rivalry, its huge!  This last year LSU lost more players to the NFL at one time than any team in draft history so if you are liking the regular LSU/Alabama defensive battles it ain't gonna be one. Did I mention Alabama 's colors involve red? People 'round here ain't even wearing anything red this week....  And red okra  shows up.... I think its an enemy plant, some kind of spy or something to sicken the players....... LOL

Did I mention rivalry?


----------

